

Business lessons from The Wire - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Business-Blog/Business-lessons-from-The-Wire/913

======
zackattack
I think that The Wire is the most overrated show on television. Many of my
friends are very enthusiastic about it, but I watched at least six episodes
and could not get hooked. The show felt "cheap" to me, and boring.

~~~
zimbabwe
You are about as wrong as anybody can get about anything. The Wire is an
outright masterpiece.

I can't see how you'd find it to be "cheap". It's got probably the most
brilliantly characterized people I've seen on any screen. I'd understand not
liking it based on the first few episodes, but by six in it was already
gliding along.

